# Happy Easter



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Found this file on FB and just had to try it. Alder with a chestnut stain and satin poly.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Very nice Dave. Did you hand carve this or was it done on a CNC?


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Wish I had the talent to hand carve. Was done with CNC.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks and a Happy Easter to you too, and to all on router forums.

Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Looks very organic...


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Happy Easter to Everyone.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Happy Easter!


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Nice job


----------

